# être une femme est un travail



## lalie2

Bonjour,
Je voudrais écrire de façon humoristique et très concise qu'être une femme est un travail, en évitant "Be a woman is a job"
J'avais écrit "my work is woman" dans la précipitation, mais c'est faux... 
J'imagine que "my job is woman" ne sera pas mieux...
Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'éclairer de ses lumières ? 
Merci,
Lalie


----------



## Carcassonnaise

My job is being a woman.
One suggestion...


----------



## lalie2

thank you carcassonnaise, but the sentence have to take only 5 syllables


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Woman is a job!
Could be misconstrued...


----------



## lalie2

I've been looking for the meaning of "miscontrued" ! So, I should not use this sentence neither... Thank you, I will think about an other idea.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Sorry, that was my typo - the word is "misconstrued"!


----------



## lalie2

is the sentence "being a woman is a real job" correct and clear ?


----------



## misterk

Correct, yes.  Clear, no.
Does it mean "Being a woman is a job worthy of respect like any other job"?
Or does it mean "Being a woman is hard work!"?


----------



## lalie2

Is the sentence "I am a woman and it is a job" correct and clear too ?
Thank you very much for your help

The texte is about the difficulties that women know on there workplace with male chauvinism in france. And this sentence will be understood rightly because of the context. So it is most probably clear, but it needs to be correct.


----------



## carog

"Being a woman is a job in itself" maybe?


----------



## misterk

Ah. So we understand the meaning to be: "Simply being a woman adds an extra degree of difficulty to any job."
Or: "I am a woman, and in the French workplace nowadays, that's hard work!"

"I am a woman and it is a job" is such a bare sentence that I am afraid its meaning will not be clear.


----------



## lalie2

your sentence is a little bit too long for my text. 
Well, last question (promise !) before to say a big thanks, is "I am a woman, for you it's my job" correct and clear ?


----------



## misterk

No - the reader has no idea what "for you" means.  
I like Carog's proposal: "Just being a woman is a job in itself!"


----------



## Franco-filly

"Woman" means labour


----------



## lalie2

Simply being a woman adds an extra degree of difficulty to any job, yes !! because of the prejudices, it is the meaning

I have 5 and 5 syllables, and "is a job in itself" it's 6

" I am a woman / for men it's my job " is it correct ?


----------



## carog

"Being a woman: a job in itself"?


----------



## lalie2

Being a woman / And it's a hard (not a good idea i guess) job  (crap job !)
???

Being a woman / Is a xx job

xx ????????


----------



## misslulu

How about "being a woman is a job in itself"


----------



## lalie2

I am not inconvincible, but "*:*" it's not possible for the text, ah làlà... Sorry

"in itself" it's too bad for the rhyme

I am not inconvincible, but "In itself" is bad for the rhyme... ah làlà, sorry...


----------



## carog

lalie2 said:


> Being a woman / And it's a hard (not a good idea i guess) job  (crap job !)
> ???
> 
> Being a woman / Is a xx job
> 
> xx ????????



So you need to define the job with an adjective meaning tough/hard with 2 syllables . Anyone can think of something?


----------



## Barristan

Being a woman: a full-time job?

Quite a challenge!


----------



## carog

> I am not inconvincible, but ":" it's not possible for the text, ah làlà... Sorry


----------



## lalie2

YES Carog, if it's clear and correct like this, yes it would be good
being a woman is a rocky job ?? or an other tow syllables adjectiv
or
being a woman it is a hard job ??? or another one syllable adjectiv

But maybe my exemple sentences are correct and clear ???


----------



## Barristan

Ah, my mistake


----------



## lalie2

I like "Being a woman is a full-time job", even if the meaning is different, because I hear, the complet day, job first and child after, in the evening, with other tasks. I'm affraid, the meaning is less proximate with the workplace


----------



## lalie2

Well, I take "Being a woman it is a hard job" it's ok you think ?

thank you all,

good bye
lalie


----------



## lalie2

no ! I've got it (tell me yes please)
I am a woman, It is a hard job

? yes ??


----------



## Franco-filly

Nasty, trying, vexing, tiring?
p.s. we seem to be going off the thread a bit!


----------



## carog

Franco-filly said:


> Nasty, trying, vexing, tiring?
> p.s. we seem to be going off the thread a bit!



Being a woman is a nasty job? Really?


----------



## sampat1running

'woman' equals 'work'.................? 5 syllables


----------

